# On April 9, 1917 – Easter Monday – at 5:28 am the battle was engaged:



## michaelmaltby (Apr 9, 2012)

The Canadians at Vimy Ridge

Proud Canadian


----------



## Njaco (Apr 9, 2012)

Excellent story!


----------



## Gnomey (Apr 9, 2012)

Good story! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Milosh (Apr 12, 2012)

If one gets the chance to, they should read 'Vimy' by Pierre Berton.

Amazon.com: Vimy (9780385658423): Pierre Berton: Books


----------



## evangilder (Apr 12, 2012)

Great stuff.


----------

